# Help! Connecting a Mac OS 9.2.2 with Comcast



## Star General (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, I recently aquired an older mac from a goodwill that was a clean as a whistle. I upgraded the OS to 9.2.2, but dont really have much use for it.

I wanted to know if it would be possible for me to hook my old Imac up to Comcast high speed internet through the ethernet port. If it is possible, what kind of information will I need from my ISP during the setup process?


----------



## idleRAT (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.comcast.net/help/faq/index.jsp?faq=ConnectionMac17850 
^Is that the kind of thing you're after?

The site says comcast home networking is compatible with OS 9.0 and up, so I'm thinking it should be possible.

If you're already with Comcast, give them a ring and see if they can give you more specific set-up advice for your system, but it appears you need no information from them o.0


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They also now say you need XP or above but I got 98SE.
I think one reason they have those minimum system requirements is for the software they have that you can get.

If I got to http://www.comcast.net it takes me to http://www6.comcast.net/browserupgrade/ but I got Firefox 1.8.0.12 that works every where but at some of comcast sites but who care because I hate going to comcast. 
It even says... Firefox 1.0.7 or higher so that page should show up so it is not me but comcast that is doing this. Then again I blocke lots of thing like java script, cookies and comcast links with my hosts file.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be able to just plug the ethernet cable into the computer.


----------



## macmedics (Nov 9, 2007)

Comcast will work fine with OS 9, You just need to be able to accept a DHCP address from your Ethernet port. I suggest NOT installing the software that Comcast sends you (if they still do that). OS 9 needs no extra drivers in order to connect to the Internet. Just be sure to set your Ethernet, AppleTalk, and TCP/IP control panels correctly. I think that Comcast says that they can't support it because the disk full of software they send won't work with OS 9, and their tech support folks don't support OS 9 anymore


----------

